
200OK: Entertainment website for developers - adrianitech
http://22x0.com
======
adrianitech
Hi,

I really enjoy coding and I also enjoy comments with a good sense of humor.
So, recently I developed a website filled with hilarious comments. My goal is
to build a community around it.

I would like to know your honest opinion about this idea and about this
website.

Thank you!

